# Lowrance Structure Scan screen shot, tarpon



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is a Lowrance Structure Scan screen shot of a school of tarpon that I thought might interest you tarpon chasers.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------

